# Give a furry nickname to the person above you!



## qqwref (Nov 6, 2009)

This is another thread which is supposed to make you laugh 

The aim is to simply give a furry nickname to the person above you and you can the rate the nickname above you as well for fun.

(Sorry to anyone who doesn't like this or wont like this thread)


----------



## blade740 (Nov 6, 2009)

Michael Cattlieb


----------



## iSpinz (Nov 6, 2009)

Andrew Shelson


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 6, 2009)

Directed at iSpinz


iSpinz said:


> Whats your name?




Not directed at iSpinz
Cyrus Colah = Cyrus C.


----------



## Edward (Nov 6, 2009)

Another one? Come on people. 

How do even make a name that sounds furry?


----------



## DavidWoner (Nov 6, 2009)

Elcarp


----------



## blade740 (Nov 6, 2009)

DavidWoofner


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 6, 2009)

Dander Animosus


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 6, 2009)

Anshrew Nelson


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Nov 6, 2009)

Robert-Yiff


----------



## blade740 (Nov 6, 2009)

Ethan Crowsen


----------



## Forte (Nov 6, 2009)

Rawbird Yau (furry in my tummy)


----------



## iSpinz (Nov 6, 2009)

Forshe


----------



## AREScuber (Nov 6, 2009)

iSchizzle my Nizzle


----------



## qqwref (Nov 6, 2009)

HAIRYcuber


----------



## iSpinz (Nov 6, 2009)

qqwruff


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Nov 6, 2009)

Jackal Howlette


----------



## qqwref (Nov 6, 2009)

Ethan Rodent


----------



## Forte (Nov 6, 2009)

Wred Skywere


----------



## Jai (Nov 6, 2009)

Furplay Shemale


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Nov 6, 2009)

Jackal Grasshawk


----------



## daniel0731ex (Nov 6, 2009)

Testtarosa


----------



## IamWEB (Nov 6, 2009)

Furiel Ho


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 6, 2009)

IamFURRY


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 6, 2009)

Mike Huggy


----------



## iSpinz (Nov 6, 2009)

Cyruff C.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Nov 6, 2009)

ispun-fur


----------



## Edmund (Nov 6, 2009)

Rabbitmaninovian


----------



## idpapro (Nov 6, 2009)

Edmund Rothfussy
(my name is joshua nagel)


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 6, 2009)

Edmunk


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 7, 2009)

Forty


----------



## Dankeeen (Nov 7, 2009)

damn that got wrong..

Ontopic Phoenix "The little red guy guy with a green whip" death


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Nov 7, 2009)

(his name is Zero. And that's his Z-Sabre. RAWR )
Danky


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 7, 2009)

Oops post.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 7, 2009)

Coyote C.


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 7, 2009)

Qqwoof.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 7, 2009)

Ranzha V. Emodog


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Nov 7, 2009)

Cyrus Cat.


----------



## shelley (Nov 7, 2009)

Marten Smit


----------



## blade740 (Nov 8, 2009)

Shellfish Chang


----------



## Muesli (Nov 8, 2009)

Pandarew Nelson.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 8, 2009)

Tribbles4trekkies


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 8, 2009)

Mike Huggy... wait have I already said that?


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Nov 8, 2009)

Cyrus Seagull


----------



## Kian (Nov 8, 2009)

Ethan Rodent.


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 8, 2009)

Kiangaroo Beary


----------



## qqwref (Nov 8, 2009)

Cerval Strong


----------

